# How good are the PPK's?



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I havent even had my P99 for a month and Im already thinking about getting another gun. :smt082 

Ive had nothing but good luck with my gun and figured Id look into a PPK next. If its as reliable and accurate as its big brother then Im sure Ill love it. But what do you guys have to say about it? Any specific model/year I should look at?


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr, if you do buy a PPK you should never lose a cent on it. Why? The answer is Walther pocket pistols hold their value that well, I am sure there is a mystic about them and they have developed a cult following. With the praise out of the way, older PPKs tend to bite the hand that feeds them. I can say I honestly prefer the Bersa Thunder 380 to the PPK as it is a lot cheaper and just as reliable. Regards, Richard


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

PPKs have never appealed to me, as much as I love the Walther P99 (why don't ya get a P99 compact  )

I have heard that older PPKs were not reliable unless ya had the gun throated. Of course, there are exceptions to the rule, but over the years, that was the advice I had consistantly read over and over. Also, the older ones did not have a drop safety. The new S&W do have a drop safety, and several improvements have been made. I head that the trigger isn't that great on them (unless ya pay someone for a trigger job afterwards).

Someone hear posted a bad experience with their Bersa - if ya had to get a gun that size, I'd buy the Sig 232, if I were U.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Ill look into the Bersa and Sig, thanks guys.


Oh and Shipwreck, the reason why I dotn wanna get a P99C is cause I already have the P99, I wanna mix it up a little, you know. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Ill look into the Bersa and Sig, thanks guys.
> 
> Oh and Shipwreck, the reason why I dotn wanna get a P99C is cause I already have the P99, I wanna mix it up a little, you know. :mrgreen:


:mrgreen:

Well, I actually got my compact 1st, before my fullsize P99. I like it much better than the Glock 26 I had for 8 years previous to that...


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Ppk/s*

I've had a S&W PPK/S (stainless steel) for about 2 months now. I admit to having had some "teething" problems with it. At one point I was about ready to find a big rock to which I could tie the gun before throwing it into the nearest river (the "mighty" Rio Grande)! :smt022

However, after 400 rounds or so, it is starting to smooth out. It has never "bitten" my hand. One of the first things I did was change the grips to a pair of wooden stocks that I have re-contoured slightly. The gun fits my hand better than any other with the exception of my Ruger P-90 which wears a one piece Hogue rubber grip. In both cases, the replacement grips made "whole new guns" out of the weapons. 

If you do get the PPK/S, think about finding a set of wooden grips. You'll be surprised at how good the gun will will feel in you hand. The S&W version probably won't "bite" you, either.

My PPK/s seems to handle round nose, flat nose, and hollow point equally well.

I'm going to go to the range today to fire it for the first time with cast bullets. I found some 115 grain round nose that I'll try out using Winchester 231 powder.

Reloading these tiny cartridges brought back old memories of reloading the 38 spl ammunition when I first got into reloading back in the early 1970's. 

When I get this thing smoothed out, it will be my primary carry weapon. I'm looking forward to it! :mrgreen:

Try it! I think you'll like it! :smt023


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Get a PPK/S very little difference in size. 2 peice grips(aftermarket) 1 more round .
Now for all you people that can't hold a PPK/S right S&W fixed the tang so no more love bite. I have large hands and neither of my PPK/S have ever bit me. I also don't hold high and 2 hand shoot. New ones seem to feed about anything. Mine are Interarms and they have always feed what ever I load. 
The trigger is only heavy on first DA pull On SA its fine. Remember this is a 1929 design . DA was for the Oh S### !!!Draw and fire fast 1 handed. IN that case you won't notice the 20lb hammer spring. If you have time Thumb Cock and shoot. Thats the way it was done. I use 16lb hammer springs and it helps with the heavy trigger. Still have relieable fireing. I shoot lots of S&S hard primers. I carry Corbon DPX or the 90gr HP. 
The PPK/S is a fine pistol and I will take over the Sig want a be PPK copy any day. Their are all these old stories around about the bite the jaming and ect. Been a lot of PPK/S made also PPK, PP. since 1929 . New ones seem to work. Hell mine are over 20years old and the work perfect. I never heard of all this troubles till I came on internet. Every one I know that has or had a PPK,PPK/S has the same experiance I have. They work and work fine. Keep clean,lubed and use a hotter 380 . Remember these are europe guns their 380 is a little hotter then ours. Corbon in right ball park with their loads.


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

I've had my PPK/S for about 5 years with absolutely no problems since the very first shot I fired out of it. It's now the BUG to my 5" XD .45. Oh yeah, I added Pachmayr wrap-around grips and that made a world of difference!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's another little gun that was real popular back in the 70's. It's built along the same lines as the PPK/S. It's a Mauser Hsc .32 caliber. These styled guns are still very popular in Europe.
1977 Mauser Hsc .32cal.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I used to have a little 32 Beretta Model 90 that was similiar - belonged to the ex-wife's family - so obviously, I had to give it back...










I really liked that little gun...


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I looked at a PPK/S yesturday. I was surprised by the weight of it. What I'm not sure about is the slide. The salesman handed it to me and I raked the slide back to check the camber (Yes, he failed to do that before he gave it to me- bad boy!) I couldn't figure out how to get the slide back and neither could he. No slide relaese like on my Glock. Another saleman showed him. You have to remove the magazine to get it back which leads me to this question. What about changing magazines in a rapid fire situation? Do you have to do this procedure everytime or did the saleman not mention something?


----------



## jmoln (Oct 10, 2006)

My PPK/S is a 1980 vintage and has worked flawlessly for the past two years since I bought it. I feed it WWB flat-nose brass, BEB, and Gold Dot JHP's. No bites either but that is a function of how you hold the grip. As for the slide release the only way is to pull back on the slide, there is no release and there is no way to drop the slide on an empty mag. Yes it weighs a bit more than a J-frame but it is so much thinner. I wear mine OWB when I have enough cover and IWB with an Uncle Mike's pocket holster. In addition Safariland makes a nifty little metal clip-on mag holder. I'll try to get some pics made and post cuz I know it makes the board so much more interesting.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

OMSBH44 said:


> I've had a S&W PPK/S (stainless steel) for about 2 months now. I admit to having had some "teething" problems with it. At one point I was about ready to find a big rock to which I could tie the gun before throwing it into the nearest river (the "mighty" Rio Grande)! :smt022
> 
> However, after 400 rounds or so, it is starting to smooth out. It has never "bitten" my hand. One of the first things I did was change the grips to a pair of wooden stocks that I have re-contoured slightly. The gun fits my hand better than any other with the exception of my Ruger P-90 which wears a one piece Hogue rubber grip. In both cases, the replacement grips made "whole new guns" out of the weapons.
> 
> ...


I've got to chime in on this one.

PPK's are great. I like the advice about adding wood grips to it. Mine does nick a bit, but I don't really mind too much. I think new grips would solve the problem, and I'm going to look into that, so thanks for the advice.

Smith and Wesson has improved the design a bit by adding a bit of a beavertail to the new ones they are putting out. Excellent idea.

It's an everyday carry gun. No jams, even after running 200 rounds through it when it came into my possession. Accurate beyond belief from such a tiny gun, no doubt to the fixed barrel and low recoiling round.

I love it. I don't think you can lose by getting one.

In comparison, the Sig is lighter, but it also is a bit bigger. So you kind of lose the pocket aspect of the pocket pistol with them. You've also got the Walther having a safety, which the Sig 230 or 232 definitely lack.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I looked at a PPK/S yesturday. I was surprised by the weight of it. What I'm not sure about is the slide. The salesman handed it to me and I raked the slide back to check the camber (Yes, he failed to do that before he gave it to me- bad boy!) I couldn't figure out how to get the slide back and neither could he. No slide relaese like on my Glock. Another saleman showed him. You have to remove the magazine to get it back which leads me to this question. What about changing magazines in a rapid fire situation? Do you have to do this procedure everytime or did the saleman not mention something?


IIRC the early PPKs had to be "slingshot" to do a mag change quick....no slide release!


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello. The PP, PPK, and PPK/S are classic handguns in my opinion. One pulled my "fat out of the fire" in a deserted hospital parking lot in the wee hours of the morning several years ago and I continue to just like the little things.

I reckon I just don't know how to "hold one right" because I do get "slide bite", or could that just be because I have large hands. No, I just must not know how to hold the gun because I get bit by the standard GI 1911 spur hammer and grip safety unless I bob the hammer a bit and round the edges of the grip safety.

For 11 years I was a state and NRA-certified police firearm instructor and saw quite a few of the PP-series of pistols come through for backup gun qualifications; most were in 380. Some ran flawlessly while others had problems. If memory serves, the older blued guns from Europe seemed to offer fewer problems than the American-made stainless ones. That said, I've seen several of the stainless PPK's that ran flawlessly with ball or JHP's...just like about every other brand of handgun; most work fine, but some have problems.

Though there are certainly 9mm and 40's in about the same size package, I think that the little Walthers offer a certain charm or panache that many just plain like...and I see nothing wrong with that.

Right now, I have but two in my collection. Both are PP's. One is a .32 ACP that I bought off a fellow needing money and the other is a .380 bought NIB many years ago. Both have been reliable performers, but I have to alter my grip when I shoot them to avoid the slide bite mentioned above.









_Here is my .380 ACP with a box of old ammo I recently acquired. This one has run fine with factory JHP's as well as handloaded ones._









_This is the 32-caliber PP I bought from a friend. It has the best DA pull on any Walther PP-series pistol I've ever tried. I don't shoot it much, but just enjoy having the gun._

I cannot comment on the S&W version of the pistol as I've never shot one.

Best.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

How about a P5?

And, if you want a "PPK" sized pistol the Bersa Thunder 380 is honestly just an "improved" PP/PPK.. Bersa/Firestorm has made a living off "kinda" duplicating Walthers of one model or another.

I have the 22cal version (Firestorm FS22) and it is an excellent little pistol. The BT380 is basically the same pistol , but in 380cal. There is even a new "Concealed carry" version, which apparently hasn't excited Bersa/Firestorm folks to a great extent, but it is an option.

I have the Bersa Thunder 9/Ultra compact... I love it. I found out later after I bought it that it was "designed" around the fine Walther P88.. Make that the fine and EXPENSIVE P88. I only paid $305 + tax for it and it has been exceptionally accurate and 100% reliable.

If Bersa/Firestorm Corp. would get off their lazy Argentine butts and market these fine pistols properly they would sell a zillion of them in the U.S. Lifetime warranty, only negative you ever read about Bersa/Firestorm is the expensive cost of extra factory mags. (I paid $50 for a 13rd'er... I only paid $19.95 for a new Walther P99c/AC mag.. Go figure?)

Lots of friendly Bersa/Firestorm lovers over on www.Bersatalk.com.. Check 'em out.

J. Pomeroy


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I lack charm and panache, so I don't really like the PPK. From a practical point of view, I just don't see what the PPK can do that can't be done better by a more modern design. The PPK is big for a .380, rather heavy, has smallish sights, and usually a pretty tough DA trigger.

The KelTec P3AT is much smaller and lighter and, in my experience with my personal example, at least as reliable if not moreso.

The SIG P232 has a better trigger and is generally more reliable. Like the PPK, it is big for a .380.

The Bersa Thunder is at least as reliable as a PPK for 1/3 the price. Another big .380, though.

A Kahr PM9 or PM40 is smaller and lighter than the PPK, generally more reliable, has a better trigger and better sights, and is far more powerful.

Fifty years ago, the PPK made sense when it was a small alternative to a 5" 1911 or a Browning P35, especially if you didn't want to carry a small revolver. But in modern times, I don't see a niche for the PPK that can't be filled better by another gun.


----------

